# i386-wine , emulators/i386-wine(-devel) need lib32 to run



## free-and-bsd (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Am I the only one who doesn't know that i386-wine or emulators/i386-wine needs lib32 to run?

The port/package doesn't install this as a dependency, nor checks its presen_c_e, and the i386-wine Wiki page makes no mentioning of it either, though it explicitly mentions the port has to be BUILT in an i386 environment. While mentioning the one, why not also mention the other?

In any case my great thanks go to David Naylor for maintaining the port


----------

